# I've gained weight and want it to stop!



## Seraffa (Jul 14, 2010)

I've gained a pound a month, approximately, since I've been on methimazole.
I'm sick of this!!

I'm mostly sedentary ( you can shake your head - it's ok ) in my estimation, although I walk around The City every day to the subway, in the subway, out of the subway, and home. that's not totally sedentary, to be honest.

I've been low-carbing since before my diagnosis. Now, not even "induction phase" on any low-carb diet, nor my vitamin supplements like fish oil, chromium, YOU NAME IT, keep the spread of my waist at bay. I'm 197 pounds on some days, 195 on other days, and here are my stats:

As of April 21
T4 0.9
TSH 0.43

Both are on the low/borderline range of "normal."
I've had my other hormones checked out too, like androgens, testosterone, estrogen, blood sugar - all are within healthy range. *How frustrating!*

I'm seriously thinking of asking if they will cut my dosage in half now that it's been almost a year on medication.

My menstrual cycles used to be a bit better but now they are back to all the old problems I had before I went on medication anyway.

Comments and help, anyone??? I can't stay fat the rest of my life!!! I'll get diabetes....or something else later on....:scared0011:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Please post lab ranges


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Seraffa said:


> I've gained a pound a month, approximately, since I've been on methimazole.
> I'm sick of this!!
> 
> I'm mostly sedentary ( you can shake your head - it's ok ) in my estimation, although I walk around The City every day to the subway, in the subway, out of the subway, and home. that's not totally sedentary, to be honest.
> ...


Hi, Seraffa and welcome. I hate to tell you this but it is highly unlikely that you will lose weight while on anti-thyroid meds. One cannot lose weight until they are in euthyroid state and it is rare to see euthyroid state on anti-thyroid meds.

That is the reason that many of us opted out and just either got the thyroid removed by surgery or RAI. I know I don't have any regrets and while it did not happen over night, I am my normal weight now and have maintained that weight for many many years.

And for futher reference, ranges are helpful as different labs do use different ranges but I could tell at a glance that those 2 numbers are typical of someone who is on anti-thyroid med. You can't have much energy to spare or at least it does not look like it.

Are you in ketosis with that diet? This is not a good thing to be doing while on anti-thyroid meds as you can damage your liver and kidneys. Anti-thyroid med alone can damage the liver and I hope your doc runs liver enzyme tests because you have been on the anti-thyroid for a long time.


----------



## Seraffa (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi, thank you both. Please see next thread.

My liver has been ok, Andros.

Through reading many books, particularly Protien Power (by Dr's. Eades) I saw a special chapter regarding ketones and why it is natural for the body to burn them as fuel.

I might as well tell you that for years I have been a bulimic anyway - which means that a high carb diet leads me to binging and vomiting. Being a bulimic is like being an alcoholic: you get into a cycle of body damage because you have the mistaken notion that you can ingest the "offending food or drink" and have your body break it down the way "normal" people do. So bulimically speaking, I have found myself to be "allergic" to sugar, starchy grains (all kinds), strong amounts of caffeine, fruits and fruit juice, also food additives like nitrates and sulfites.

I tried turning to a South-Beach kind of diet, but - there was the bulimia, all over again, while lots of other folks do "fine" on it. Incidentally speaking - there has been research in Sweden recently showing that Bulimia IS an AUTOIMMUNE DISORDER originating in the gut. I have been bulimic since young adulthood, basically. So, the only thing left for me has been to utilise a high protien diet with adequate veggies and fats for health. Genetically speaking - I'm a very limited person in this regard!


----------

